

Ask HN: Is there more, like HN? - chris_engel

I wonder if there are other networks like Hackernews in the web. Maybe more language and/or location specific?<p>I stumbled across HN quite a while ago and following it constantly since then. It is fascinating how this network made me a better coder, get more creative and even quit my job and start an own company together with a friend.
======
chmielewski
Any specific language or platform you're looking for? If you were to say perl,
I'd say to have a look at perlmonks.org, reddit.com/r/perl, and others.

Which other networks are you familiar with? Slashdot or StackOverflow? Maybe
take it to IRC and idle a few channels relevant to your interests?

------
bdfh42
Yeah - if you are interested in sea kayaking try -
<http://www.seakayakwales.com/NewsFrontPage.aspx> \- all sea kayaking items -
Wales is a start point.

We are just getting rolling

------
karlzt
<http://lamernews.com/>

------
ExpiredLink
Reddit is HN for juveniles.

~~~
JoeCortopassi
Not sure this should be downvoted. HN is definitely more intellectual. Reddit
might have intellectual _parts_ , but it's mostly a meme engine with random
interesting facts

~~~
hendrix
IMO reddit is 90% 4chan 10% HN/stackoverflow/mathoverflow.

------
vertr
Reddit has a lot of serious subreddits related to HN. I Like ruby, javascript,
rails, startups, programming, webdev, and web_design. Just go reddit.com/r/
_redditname_

~~~
gamechangr
I second reddit.com

Additionally, stackoverflow.com has really informative ongoing posts that are
language specific

